# changed van



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wonder if any one can help. We booked the tunnel in may with our Tesco Vouchers, we had a Very old autosleeper, yesterday we picked up a new burstner motorhome. Do we need to change the reg on our tickets or should we play dumb. The size is right just the reg will be wrong 
Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry tickets*

Hi

I think you can change the reg free of charge. I never give a registration when booking - you can give it at the docks.

Give P&O a call - 01304 863000 and press option 1. Don't bother with the 0870 number as that costs more money!

Russell


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Not only will the call coat more but P&O dont run the shuttle  
Just tell them there is NO charge
Bob


----------

